# Jargoning speech.



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

My 12 month old sits there and has conversations. He points at things and goes: "Bwa see gi see mana da?" and then he holds his hands out like he's trying to explain something, and goes: "....sa tee mee gee bwa na bwa." Then he busts out laughing.








:

I have absolutely no idea what he's talking about. I usually does it a lot when he's well rested, and is pointing out things and having conversations. You hand him a toy, and he has a conversation with you about it.

Then I found an old "what to expect" book, and it described jargoning in some kids, typically at 12 to 15 months of age. A baby language. That's exactly what he's doing.

Does any body else's baby jargon like this? If so, when when it become undertandable?


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

My kid still does that at 19 months. Now she throws in a couple of "real" words, but for the most part if she's talking to her baby doll it's just jibberish. Totally normal.


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

My 2 yr old does this all day long. It's cute but sometimes it gets on my nerves because it can go on for hours. He runs up to strangers and does it too lol. He throws in some real words on occassion but I still have no clue what he's talking about 80% of the time.


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Yep, same here. DS is 22 months. Sometimes I can make out some words, and I've gotten better at sort of understanding what he says, sometimes, but it's like two words that I can pick out. Like, he might say, "Ook da weeeee nana duckn doo di." And I've realized that "weeeee" means "swing" and "duckn" means "duck." And that day we had gone to the park and swang and fed ducks. Nana is his grandma... I don't know why he threw that in there.

It seems like slowly the jabber is turning into things I can understand. I wish I understood more, though!


----------



## josephine_e (May 27, 2006)

my dd (19mo) has done this forever and still does. i try to engage her a lot in conversations, even if im not sure what she's saying. if i can pick out a word or two, i try to take the conversation there ("adja ba ra-ra!" -- ra-ra = her grandma robin so i'll say something like "yeah? we went to see grandma robin today. did you have fun?") if i've got no clue at all, sometimes i ask her to show me what she's talking about, then we just talk about whatever she shows me (a toy or a book or something). it's great fun and amazing to me that she has so much conceptualization going on in her head, even though she can't verbalize it all!


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

"real" words transition in gradually. sometimes whole phrases at a time. dd was still jargoning about 40% of the time when she was 2 1/2. especially when she was reading a book- too funny!


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

Our 18 mth DD does this still. Last night she woke up abruptly, stood up in bed, pointed at the wall, and said, very intensely, "GOOJEE GOOJEE BAH" then laid down and went back to sleep.


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

DD still does this at 2.5 when she is playing or talking to her imaginary friend Emily, the irony is she is very verbal but she just loves to jargon, apparently I was the same way!


----------



## nikirj (Oct 1, 2002)

It IME never becomes understandable. They are approximating the patterns of speech; it is a portion of verbal development but it isn't like he's going to say the same thing and add more and more words to it as he goes (although more real words may make their way into it). He'll probably continue to jargon and also start forming words, sentences, etc separate to that. Jargon is more the way they experiment with intonation and rhythm.

It is so cute







. My third is the only kid to really do this before she started saying anything real. The first two were pretty quiet before they figured out what words were all about. The 6yo never really got into it, but the 4yo will still bust out a string of utter nonsense every now and then. The 18mo will still get all excited about something and start "mama" and just spring forth a ton of incomprehensible babble. So cute.


----------



## mom2olivia (Apr 4, 2006)

My 13 month old does this and she has the cutest little voice....but I too wish I knew what she was talking about! She seems to really go in to great detail about it and I play along, but I feel like I'm missing out on a great story! She imitates sounds (coughs & laughs) and she responds appropriately to we're going bye bye (she'll wave) or if I ask her where are the doggies she finds them. She does say "momma, dada, all done, dog" and can shake her head "no".


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Oh, yeah, DH and I call it Baby Jibberese. Isn't it cute? DD is 22 months and the jargoning is starting to give way to more and more real words. I'd say it's about 1/3 jargon now. Jargoning at 12 months is a wonderful sign of language development!


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Yep! The best is when you get him around another toddler and they jabber at each other like they understand exactly what the other one is saying.









My son says "bwee!" a lot. I still haven't figured out if that's his word for something in particular or if it's just a noise he makes. He also wanders around muttering "go go go!"


----------



## edswife (Jun 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *josephine_e*
my dd (19mo) has done this forever and still does. i try to engage her a lot in conversations, even if im not sure what she's saying. if i can pick out a word or two, i try to take the conversation there ("adja ba ra-ra!" -- ra-ra = her grandma robin so i'll say something like "yeah? we went to see grandma robin today. did you have fun?") if i've got no clue at all, sometimes i ask her to show me what she's talking about, then we just talk about whatever she shows me (a toy or a book or something). it's great fun and amazing to me that she has so much conceptualization going on in her head, even though she can't verbalize it all!

That's our day to a tee! Remi has a lot of words and has several 3-4 word sentences but there are still plenty of times he has whole coversations with only 3-4 "real" words in them. It's funny that I still know what he's saying sometimes. DH thinks I'm nuts!


----------



## faithnj (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh enjoy it. My DD has been in the jargon to speech transition for months, and I'm still excited by each new sound and every new word, no matter how she says it. (Today's new words are the insect "Fly," and "Pasta." Yesterday we made new sounds for silly fun, and today she came up with her own sound for the drum, and was blowing her nose. Blowing the nose.....that's a new sound...sort of, right? LOL!)

And did you know that signing babies "babble" with their hands before they produce identifiable signs? Amazing, huh? They just flail their little hands and fingers around until one day you notice they're actually doing the same thing over and over again, trying to get your attention with vague replications of the signs you make. Then they start to make their own signs for some things. And I guess if it were spoken instead of signed, we'd consider that....jargon? LOL!

DD talks a lot for 18 months, but she still babbles a good deal of the time, especially if she's trying to read a story book to herself. At this point, she seems to recognize that other people don't speak babble, so she doesn't bother to use it with me much. If she's trying to communicate with me, she mostly uses her words and signs (right or wrong,) points, grunts, shoves things at me, drags me to something, makes the "question sound," or just listens to pick up new words. But if she's playing by herself or if she's excited about something, she'll babble on and on. However, the use of words don't always make life any easier. Sometimes it actually just makes life more confusing. Lately, every speck of dirt is an "ant." (She's got me looking for ants everywhere. I've got to find time to mop this floor! LOL) She can't pronounce certain sounds, so helicopter is Deli-docktor. (Good thing she points at the sky when she says this.) I can't even write how she pronounces "water" so it's a good thing she signs for it at the same time. And this morning she woke up at 4 am asking for "Potty, Eat, I wan frio (cold) and I wan hot." Turned out she was cold and needed pajamas.

Enjoy you're little "jargoner!"

Faith


----------



## Hobbes (Jul 10, 2006)

I think my college professors talk "jargon"

My son also does this but only on two occasions. 1. when I accidentally hit myself and it really really hurts and he talks like that & giggles.







: 2. when he's talking to the cat.


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

Just now, my 12 month old finished his upon-waking-from-midday-nap nurse, promptly popped off the breast, looked at me with his hand stretched out in an explaining earnestly manner, and goes: "bwee, bwee".










He likes to go around going "dewree-dewree? dewree-dewree?" I think (I could be wrong) that I figured out that this means, "Whatchoo doing?" Something that I am always asking him. He especially says this when he excapes into the bathroom. I always call in to him when he's in there, and aske "Whatcha doing!? Whatcha doing!?" cause i don't want him to fall into the toilet or put his mouth onto dirty things in there, and he always calls back "Dewree-dewree? Dewree-dewree?" I guess that's what that means.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

its how babies get used to talking







answer him back, and you'll get a great conversation going.... and its great when there are a few
"real" words in there you can understand, lol


----------



## Monkeyfeet (Feb 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ashleyhaugh*
its how babies get used to talking







answer him back, and you'll get a great conversation going.... and its great when there are a few
"real" words in there you can understand, lol

Oh yeah, we have long coversations this way!









I will say, "What happened? You did what? Tell me more."

It is so cute!


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

If you think this is cool, you might enjoy the book "How Babies Talk" -- it has a great description of language development in the first 3 years.

My kids did this until they had their "vocabulary spurt" -- so until about 18-20 months. Then it became more words than jargon and a lot of the true jargoning faded away. For both kids I remember thinking one day "gosh, I haven't heard any jargon babbling for a couple of weeks now -- we've got mostly WORDS". Dd still sometimes has something important to say and we can only get parts -- but for the most part, at 26 months she's loud and clear. (I wanna nurse the OTHER side!







)

(And the technical term is jargon babbling - so yes, your professor talks jargon, but so do babies.)


----------



## faithnj (Dec 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gabysmom617*
Just now, my 12 month old finished his upon-waking-from-midday-nap nurse, promptly popped off the breast, looked at me with his hand stretched out in an explaining earnestly manner, and goes: "bwee, bwee".










He likes to go around going "dewree-dewree? dewree-dewree?" I think (I could be wrong) that I figured out that this means, "Whatchoo doing?" Something that I am always asking him. He especially says this when he excapes into the bathroom. I always call in to him when he's in there, and aske "Whatcha doing!? Whatcha doing!?" cause i don't want him to fall into the toilet or put his mouth onto dirty things in there, and he always calls back "Dewree-dewree? Dewree-dewree?" I guess that's what that means.


That is sooooo cute! It's like when my DD had been saying "I beebuybok, I beebuybok." It took a long while before I had even noticed she was babbling this specific utterance with regularity! Then once I noticed it, one day I was sitting on the steps. She had been playing nearby in the kitchen, walked toward me, said "I beebuybok," spun on her heels, got a doll from the kitchen and joined me on the steps. That was the day I realized she was saying something to me that I ALWAYS say to her! "I'll be right back!" LOL!

Crazy me, always running back and forth from her over the things I forget. I'm a little sorry that that's one of the first phrases she learned, but hey.....it could be worse! LOL!

Faith


----------

